# GorillaFarm trusted?



## Nick (Aug 2, 2018)

Has anyone bought from gorilla farm? I’m about to buy my order in 2 days and it’s either coming from gorillafarm .is or it’s coming from a private source from another forum.

does anyone have any reviews from them?

thanks


----------



## Maijah (Aug 2, 2018)

Never heard of them, be careful the web is loaded with fake and underdosed gear at a premium price. My advice it to try to find someone local.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 4, 2018)

never heard of them, sorry. when you say about to buy..is that thru someone or just online?


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> never heard of them, sorry. when you say about to buy..is that thru someone or just online?



its my roommate who’s cousins brother buys from gorillafarm I just wanted to see if anyone else heard of them. I was going to buy from a private source but I might go with gorillafarm now and let you guys know how it is since my roommate is going to be buying with me also


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 4, 2018)

I would never invest in a farm full of gorillas, do u know how much they poop?  What a mess!!!!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 4, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> I would never invest in a farm full of gorillas, do u know how much they poop?  What a mess!!!!




And just like fd, they will throw it at you


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

Well I just spent about $300 on Test cyp, nolva and clomid on the site I sent them an email asking them about shipping and they responded within 12 hours and my order was already completed through bitcoin and is being ready to be shipped. When I get home from the desert in 2 weeks I’ll take before pictures and progress pictures and let you guys know if the site is legit or not


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 4, 2018)

You know people used to buy shit from quality vets.

 Now they're buying it from pandas and gorillas, the ****ing zoo animals, thanks operation gear grinder LOL


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 4, 2018)

Nick said:


> Well I just spent about $300 on Test cyp, nolva and clomid on the site I sent them an email asking them about shipping and they responded within 12 hours and my order was already completed through bitcoin and is being ready to be shipped. When I get home from the desert in 2 weeks I’ll take before pictures and progress pictures and let you guys know if the site is legit or not



Whats legit mean


----------



## Jin (Aug 5, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Whats legit mean



Genuine or authentic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2018)

legit/genuine/authentic/g2g thats 2018 way of asking


----------



## Elivo (Aug 5, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> legit/genuine/authentic/g2g thats 2018 way of asking




So we are not using groovy or the bomb now?


----------



## bronco (Aug 5, 2018)

Nick said:


> Well I just spent about $300 on Test cyp, nolva and clomid on the site I sent them an email asking them about shipping and they responded within 12 hours and my order was already completed through bitcoin and is being ready to be shipped. When I get home from the desert in 2 weeks I’ll take before pictures and progress pictures and let you guys know if the site is legit or not



Get blood work done before you start. Then retest 6 weeks later. Progress picts will not tell you if the site is legit


----------



## Maijah (Aug 5, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> You know people used to buy shit from quality vets.
> 
> Now they're buying it from pandas and gorillas, the ****ing zoo animals, thanks operation gear grinder LOL



Ahh QV300 the first time I ran Deca, I had amazing results


----------

